# Elbe: Schlägerei zwischen Bootsfahrern und Anglern



## andyblub (7. Juli 2022)

Es wäre interessant, die Version des Anglers zu lesen. Exzellenter Content für den _Was ist Euch Lustiges/Schönes mit Nichtanglern am Wasser passiert?_-Thread.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juli 2022)

Bestimmt wieder so ein 100% releaser oder wieso hatte der Angler offenbar kein Messer dabei?


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juli 2022)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bestimmt wieder so ein 100% releaser oder wieso hatte der Angler offenbar kein Messer dabei?


Sehr richtig, ohne ein tüchtiges Schneidwerkzeuch geht es nicht ans Wasser. Soll mir mal einer dumm kommen...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ist schon lange her, da gingen bei uns mal zwei Angler mit Messern aufeinander los, im Streit um eine vermeintlich gute und angefütterte Stelle. Wurden beide aus dem Verein gefeuert. Ist heute aber kein Problem mehr, da Anfüttern bei uns grundsätzlich verboten ist. Es ist nur ein beschränktes Anfüttern *während* des Angelns erlaubt.
Also nix mehr mit vorher Anfüttern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ich würde im Zweifel körperlichen Konfrontationen aus dem Weg gehen, wenn sich das vermeiden lässt.

Da kann man als Angler eigentlich nur verlieren.

Als ich noch häufiger an den Fränkischen Seen geangelt habe, hab ich schon ab und zu mitbekommen, dass dort Angler mit Seglern, Tretbootfahrern etc. verbale Konflikte ausgetragen haben.   Aber auch da geht der Schuss meist nach hinten los.

Siehe  Verbot von planer-boards, Schleppposen, Stabbojen, marker-floats, Futterbooten etc. .




Lajos1 schrieb:


> da Anfüttern bei uns grundsätzlich verboten ist.



Es gibt schon viele Angler, die sich an die jeweiligen Gewässerordnungen halten.

Aber auch nicht wenige, denen das eher schnuppe ist.

Bei euch im Verein scheint da aber vermutlich schon mehr Disziplin zu herrschen , als z.B. in den Verbandsgewässern.

Dort machen auch manche Social-Media-Helden keinen Hehl draus, was sie von solchen Regeln halten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2022)

Ich habe auch schon zwei mal unschöne Bekanntschaft mit Hobbykapitänen (wenn es wenigstens der Bierkapitän gewesen wäre) gehabt. 
Einmal im Kanal und einmal in der Weser. Einmal einfach hingenommen, und einmal eben nicht.

In der Weser bei Bremen ist es so, das Steinpackung zu Steinpackung den Bootsfahrern gehört, und wir Angler geduldet werden. 
Wenn also so eine Vollpfosten mit seiner Juckelpinne sehend- und wissendlich genau durch die Schnüre deiner beiden ausgelegten Grundruten fährt, und auch
auf Schreie nicht mal Ansatzweise reagiert, dann weißt Du, dass es alles nichts bringt. Das Motorengeräusch kann es bei brummigen 2,3 PS nicht gewesen sein.
Ärgern schimpfen, und trollen und hoffen, dass nichts kaputt ist. Die anwesenden einheimischen Kumpels sagten, dass es sich dabei um reusenleger handelt, die dort überall noch das Recht haben zu legen. Und denen sind wir natürlich mit unseren Montagen ein Dorn im Auge.

Bei uns am Kanal gibt es einige, die aber gezielt Jagd auf uns Angler bzw. unsere Gerätschaften machen. Meistens fahren die einmal vorbei, drehen und nehmen dann richtig Fahrt auf um was "einzusammeln". Gott sei Dank haben Sie sich bisher noch nicht an die Stellfischruten getraut (Ufer wohl zu Nah), aber auf meine Feederruten (damit fische ich meistens auf der anderen Kanalseite) haben Sie es schon mehrfach abgesehen und auch mit Erfolg.  Dort wusste ich mich allerdings dann irgendwann zu wehren. Eine alte Grundrute mit einer schönen große Rolle, bespult mit reichlich kräftiger, aber durchaus alter geflochtenen Schnur. Als das mir bekannte Boot kam, den "Köder" ausgelegt. Zurück fuhren Sie natürlich wieder sehr Ufernah, grölend und mit der Bierflasche grüßend. Da habe ich erstmal Schnur gegeben. Wollte eigentlich warten, bis die die Spule leer haben, aber so lange hat das gar nicht gedauert bis die irgendwie ins stocken geraten sind. Wohlwissend dass die noch 5 Km zur nächsten Slippe hatten, und erstmal versuchen mussten, die Schraube wieder frei zu bekommen, habe ich mir ein Bier aufgemacht und aus der Entfernung still gegrüßt. Konnte ich ja nichts für. Darüber, dass ich da Umwelttechnisch nicht den besten Move gewählt hatte, war ich mir übrigens völlig im Klaren. Beschwerden darüber gerne per Post an mich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juli 2022)

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht auf Konfrontation beim Angeln ausgelegt, weil ich meine Ruhe haben möchte und genießen will. Aber einmal war es dann soweit, ist urlange her aber unvergessen. Ich bin vor Jahrzehnten Anfang Mai an die Ostsee beim ersten guten Ostwind zum Aalangeln an die Ostsee gefahren. Ja Surfer gab es da auch schon, aber nur ganz wenige, war gerade erst in den Kinderschuhen. Zwei Angeln rausgefeuert und dann kam ein Surfer..... der machte sein Board klar und sah mich natürlich auch.....ja und dann ist er mir erst einmal schön über die Schnur gedüst beim rausfahren....und auf dem Rückweg dann auch. Dann machte er eine Pause und ich sprach ihn freundlich an, aber das hat den Kollegen mal so gar nicht interessiert. Dann das gleiche Spiel von vorne und wieder über die Schnur..... für seinen Rückweg habe ich mich dann präpariert , eine Rute raus 120 Gramm Blei dran und als er wieder kam ausgeworfen. Ups, glatt durch sein Segel geworfen. Er ist dann schön in die Ostsee geflogen, vor Schreck....und dann kam er....was das sollte...Antwort von mir, nicht gesehen beim auswerfen und der böige Wind tz,tz,tz.....tja wat willste machen....unverrichteter Dinge ging er dann und ich konnte in Ruhe weiter angeln und noch ein paar schöne dicke Aale fangen.....


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> aber auf meine Feederruten (damit fische ich meistens auf der anderen Kanalseite) haben Sie es schon mehrfach abgesehen und auch mit Erfolg.


Und da wunderst du dich, wenn da einer durchfährt?
Eins ist mal sicher, ein Bootsfahrer der nur einigermaßen bei Trost ist, wird es unterlassen dir absichtlich durch die Schnüre zu fahren!
Dafür ist das Unterwasserteil vom Motor zu empfindlich und eine über die Welle in den Simmering gezogene Geflochtene, kann dort einen ziemlichen Schaden anrichten.
Das ist sowohl kostenintensiv, als auch wird das Boot plötzlich manövrierunfähig, bestenfalls noch auf einer Bundeswasserstraße, wie es dein Kanal sicherlich ist.
Mich würde interessieren, ob du deine Schnüre auch bis zur anderen Seite liegen hast, wenn da die WaPo kommt?

Jürgen


----------



## Captain_H00k (7. Juli 2022)

Leider sind viele Teilnehmer auf dem Wasser nicht immer tolerant was Angler betrifft.
Man sollte doch gegenseitig aufeinander achten.Habe es aber oftmals erlebt, dass Leute im Boot,Kajak usw. für sich da irgendwie ein Vorrecht beanspruchen.
Ein bisschen kloppen kann ja manchmal ganz gut tun,von daher hoffe ich mal die konnten das auf diese Weise regeln


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Habe es aber oftmals erlebt, dass Leute im Boot,Kajak usw. für sich da irgendwie ein Vorrecht beanspruchen.


Was sie zumindest auf Wasserstraßen auch haben.


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. Juli 2022)

Naja, so ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich such mal,aber an einen See, ich hab in ufernähe mit posen Montage geangelt, da kommen ein Paar Burschen mit einen Leih EBoot vorbeigefahren, sehen mich, drehen wieder um und fahren mir lachend und grölend über die Schnur. 
Ich hab die Rolle geöffnet und die Schnur geopfert. Nach ein paar Meter war auch schon Schluss,die werden beim Bootsverleih woll einiges zu erklären gehabt haben...


----------



## rustaweli (7. Juli 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man allgemein einfach rücksichtsvoller durch die Welt gehen. Boote vs Ruten, Wandern vs Biken, grün vs mirdochalles egal usw. usf.! Manche wären gern hart wie  Chuck und sind dabei nur bemitleidenswerte Ärsche, Andere übertreiben mit Belehrungen und Belehrungen. Wenn doch irgendwann alle sich ein wenig zurücknehmen könnten und sich nicht als Nabel der Welt sehen würden. Auch hier und woanders rauslesbar dieses auf sein Ego und Ansichten pochen in letzter Zeit oder Tagen. 
Aber wie eh und je wahrscheinlich immer noch zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Ron73 (7. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man allgemein einfach rücksichtsvoller durch die Welt gehen. Boote vs Ruten, Wandern vs Biken, grün vs mirdochalles egal usw. usf.! Manche wären gern hart wie  Chuck und sind dabei nur bemitleidenswerte Ärsche, Andere übertreiben mit Belehrungen und Belehrungen. Wenn doch irgendwann alle sich ein wenig zurücknehmen könnten und sich nicht als Nabel der Welt sehen würden. Auch hier und woanders rauslesbar dieses auf sein Ego und Ansichten pochen in letzter Zeit oder Tagen.
> Aber wie eh und je wahrscheinlich immer noch zu viel verlangt.


Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele. Bestes Beispiel hier in HH ist die Alster. An lauen Frühlings- Sommer- Herbsttagen weiss ich schon vorher das ich als Angler nicht alleine am Wasser bin, da ist gefühlt die halbe Stadt auf dem Wasser unterwegs. Dem entsprechend verhalte ich mich auch um keinen unnötigen Ärger zu provozieren. Hafencity mit den ganzen Ausflugsdampfern sieht genauso aus. Die fahren alle in lockerer Wurfweite vorbei und ich reagiere dann rechtzeitig um den Weltfrieden in meiner Stadt zu bewahren.

Aber um auf die Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen ... nein bin ich nicht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und da wunderst du dich, wenn da einer durchfährt?
> Eins ist mal sicher, ein Bootsfahrer der nur einigermaßen bei Trost ist, wird es unterlassen dir absichtlich durch die Schnüre zu fahren!
> Dafür ist das Unterwasserteil vom Motor zu empfindlich und eine über die Welle in den Simmering gezogene Geflochtene, kann dort einen ziemlichen Schaden anrichten.
> Das ist sowohl kostenintensiv, als auch wird das Boot plötzlich manövrierunfähig, bestenfalls noch auf einer Bundeswasserstraße, wie es dein Kanal sicherlich ist.
> ...


Das du dich als Bootsanleger hier angegriffen fühlst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber von der Kanalangelei scheinst du nicht allzuviel zu wissen. Selbst wenn ich mit einer fachgerecht abgelegten Feederrute auf der anderen Seite Fische, würden normale Personenboote, Kabinenboote und auch die Wapo nicht Mal ansatzweise mit meiner Schnur in Kontakt kommen, wenn die nicht absichtlich zu nahe Ran kommen. Bei den Kümos kommen die raus, ansonsten kein Probleme. Das ist bei denen pure Absicht, und damit auch in Ordnung, wenn die Schnüre puhlen, oder von mir aus ihren Motor ersetzen müssen. Sie haben mich auch nicht bemitleided als sie viel zu schnell keine 10m von Ufer mit dem selben Boot 2 Ruten mitgenommen habe. Shit happens


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber von der Kanalangelei scheinst du nicht allzuviel zu wissen.


Das stimmt, hab in meinem Leben noch nie an einem Kanal gefischt, mir tun die Angler immer leid, wenn sie wohl mangels anderer Möglichkeiten, an einem solchen Wasserbauwerk angeln müssen.
Also muss ich meinen Vorwurf zurück nehmen, tatsächlich hatte ich die Vorstellung, du würdest da mit steil in den Himmel zeigenden Feederruten sitzen?
Daher bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juli 2022)

Alles gut Taxidermist , sehr gut reagiert. Übrigens ist die Kanalangelei  eine Leidenschaft von mir. Ich habe reichlich Gewässer in meinen Vereinen zur Auswahl. Ich liebe nur diese Wasserstraßen. Zudem beherbergen sie tolle Fische.


----------



## Captain_H00k (7. Juli 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was sie zumindest auf Wasserstraßen auch haben.



Ja das mag ja sein.Aber man kann doch einen guten Umgang miteinander haben  
Ich verstehe oft nicht warum da manchmal so ne gefühlte Feindschaft ist zwischen Anglern und anderen Wassersportlern herrscht.
Eigentlich sitzt man doch wortwörtlich fast im selben Boot,und viele Angler fahren ja zudem auch teilweise Boot.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Juli 2022)

Und dann sitzt man auf dem Buhnenkopf an der Elbe und angelt harmlos im Buhnenfeld, wohlgemerkt nicht an der Fahrrinne dann kommen so ein paar Komiker mit ihrem Boot angeschüsselt machen einen Schlenker zu mir damit ihre Welle schön auf die Buhne rollt.
Haben wohl gedacht so meine Sachen nass zu machen oder meine ausgelegten Köder zu stören aber mit ausreichend Elberfahrung weiß man das immer weit genug vom Wasser sitzen muß damit alles gut geht, die beien haben aber dann die Sandbank übersehen und sind darauf/drüber gefahren danach dann wesentlich langsamer, der Motor hat sich auch nicht mehr gut angehört...

Ein andere Geschichte wahr als ich im Frühjahr, am Altarm mit meinen Dackeln spazieren war, leichtes Hochwasser an der Elbe und zwei Typen mit einem Boot auf der Elbe wilde Sau spielen hat man teilweise gesehen aber auf jeden Fall gehört.
Dann ein kurzes Rumpeln, Motor aus ein paar Sekunden Stille und dann der Spruch "Du Idiot, du bist über den Buhnekopf gefahren" die sind dann mit Paddeln ans Ufer aber irgendwie war ich nicht traurig darüber


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juli 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ja das mag ja sein.Aber man kann doch einen guten Umgang miteinander haben
> Ich verstehe oft nicht warum da manchmal so ne gefühlte Feindschaft ist zwischen Anglern und anderen Wassersportlern herrscht.


Die sind doch alle nur neidisch weil wir für die Wassernutzung zahlen dürfen


----------



## steffen78 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich kenne die Ecke wo das passiert ist... ich muss sagen das die angler da selbst schuld sind. Wenn man in/an einen Gewässer angelt welches touristisch so stark frequentiert ist wie die elbe in dresden/pirna da darf ich mich nicht beschweren wenn die boote über meine Schnur fahren. Man sollte wissen das hier ständig Schlauchboote, partyboote und Wassersport unterwegs ist. Ich meide solche Gewässer in der haupt-tourizeit und gehe da lieber im Frühjahr und Herbst angeln...


----------



## Minimax (8. Juli 2022)

Ohne, immer wieder solche Possen.

Ich muss sagen, das die Hintergründe und wer was zuerst wie gemacht hat, mich überhaupt nicht interessieren. Man kloppt sich nicht als erwachsener Mensch.

rustaweli hat die richtigen Worte gefunden:


rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man allgemein einfach rücksichtsvoller durch die Welt gehen. (...)  Auch hier und woanders rauslesbar dieses auf sein Ego und Ansichten pochen in letzter Zeit oder Tagen.



Hg
Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juli 2022)

Man kann doch einfach nett zueinander sein - ich nehme z.B. immer Pflaster für meine Lieblingssurfer mit..


----------



## Los 2 (8. Juli 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Wenn man in/an einen Gewässer angelt welches touristisch so stark frequentiert ist wie die elbe in dresden/pirna da darf ich mich nicht beschweren wenn die boote über meine Schnur fahren.


Ich gebe dir auf einer Seite recht, aber Rücksicht auf andere sollen immer nur die Angler nehmen , andere Wassersportler nehmen sich von der Rücksichtnahme gern aus. Ich Angle auch an der Elbe nur ein paar km weiter Richtung Dresden, aber es vergeht nicht ein Tag an dem irgendein Hunde Besitzer den süßen gleinen Wau Wau genau neben dir ins Wasser schickt. Oder jemand genau an dieser Stelle baden muss. Die Krönung ist die Kiesgrube bei mir um die Ecke, Baden verboten Wassersport jeglicher Art verboten. Angeln erlaubt. Du hast keine Chance auch nur eine Angel zu platzieren, es wird aber alles toleriert und dadurch wird den Leuten gezeigt ihr seid im Recht und alles ist gut. Ach so, den Dreck der Badegäste räumen die Angler weg


----------



## yukonjack (8. Juli 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir auf einer Seite recht, aber Rücksicht auf andere sollen immer nur die Angler nehmen , andere Wassersportler nehmen sich von der Rücksichtnahme gern aus. Ich Angle auch an der Elbe nur ein paar km weiter Richtung Dresden, aber es vergeht nicht ein Tag an dem irgendein Hunde Besitzer den süßen gleinen Wau Wau genau neben dir ins Wasser schickt. Oder jemand genau an dieser Stelle baden muss. Die Krönung ist die Kiesgrube bei mir um die Ecke, Baden verboten Wassersport jeglicher Art verboten. Angeln erlaubt. Du hast keine Chance auch nur eine Angel zu platzieren, es wird aber alles toleriert und dadurch wird den Leuten gezeigt ihr seid im Recht und alles ist gut. Ach so, den Dreck der Badegäste räumen die Angler weg


Sind wir im selben Verein ?


----------



## Skott (8. Juli 2022)

Zur Erklärung, meine beiden "angry" Smilies habe ich gesetzt, weil ich diese Umstände, die die Kollegen geschildert haben, zum Ko..en finde,
auf keinen Fall deren Beiträge...


----------



## Los 2 (8. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Sind wir im selben Verein ?


Schon möglich, in welchem Verein bist du denn????


----------



## Los 2 (8. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung, meine beiden "angry" Smilies habe ich gesetzt, weil ich diese Umstände, die die Kollegen geschildert haben, zum Ko..en finde,
> auf keinen Fall deren Beiträge...


Alles gut ich teile nur mit, wie ich die gegenwertige Lage empfinde und es wird ja nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (8. Juli 2022)

Meine Erfahrung ist, daß sehr viele Hundebsitzer, Bootfahrer und allgemeine Passanten nichtangler sind und sich deshalb garnicht in uns Angler reindenken können. Die Erfahrung habe ich oft nach schwierigen Situationen im anschließenden Klärungsgespräch gemacht.


----------



## thanatos (9. Juli 2022)

ob Angler - Bootsfahrer oder Radfahrer - Porschefahrer und viele andere auch 
es wird überall rücksichtsvolle ,tolerante Mitbürger geben und im Gegensatz dazu die Pfeifen
die sich einbilden der Nabel der Welt zu sein . 
Ob ich nun mit dem Boot unterwegs bin oder ob ich angle ich versuche immer andere so wenig wie möglich zu stören 
und während der Bootsaison meide ich die Kanäle weil ich zig andere Angelmöglichkeiten habe .


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (9. Juli 2022)

Ich bin Angler und auch Bootfahrer, ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen
Genau so wenig wie sich Bootfahrer und Kajakfahrer in die Haare bekommen
Wenn ich auf dem Wasser unterwegs bin nehme ich auf schwächere einfach Rücksicht
Wenn Angler ihre Grundmontagen ausgelegt haben fahre ich halt drumrum
Wenn ich sehe das jemand vom Ufer aus in der Zufahrt zum See am Spinnfischen ist lasse ich ihm seinen Platz und stelle mich nicht
mit dem Boot genau in die Zufahrt und angele selber
Und nein, ich bin kein Weichei, ich kann auch ganz anders


----------



## steffen78 (11. Juli 2022)

Nicht angler können gar nicht abschätzen was wir wo liegen haben, die wissen gar nicht wo die drum herum fahren sollen. Und glaubt mir auf der elbe um dresden ist soviel los da so oft kann da nicht ausgewichen werden. Wir leben in Deutschland in ein dichtbesiedelten Land und werden selten allein am wasser sein. Wir angler sollten nicht erwarten das nichtangler einschätzen können was wir machen... ich halte mich einfach von touristischen Hotspots fern (will eh meine ruhe haben beim angeln)...


----------



## Kutte69 (5. August 2022)

Ich angle an einem kleineren Fluss in NRW. Bedingt durch die schöne Umgebung und einen Kanu-Verleih ist das Gewässer bei schönem Wetter von Ausflüglern stark frequentiert. Abgesehen von einigen kleinen Unfällen, die auf die Unerfahrenheit der Bootsfahrer mit dem neuen Gefährt zurückzuführen sind, ist der Umgang miteinander respektvoll.
Vor 30 Jahren hatte ich allerdings Besuch von zwei Tierrechtlerinnen in ihrem Kanu. Sie umkreisten erst meine Posen und in der danach aufkommenden Diskussion drohte mir die eine, meine Schnüre durchzuschneiden. Das war für mich der Anlass mit der Madenschleuder auf ihr üppiges Dekolletee zu zielen, leider traf ich nicht genau und ein Teil der Maden landete nicht in ihrem Ausschnitt sondern in ihren Rasta-Locken. Dann war Ende mit Tierschutz: Die eine trommelte sich wie ein Silberrücken auf die Brust, die andere paddelte mit olympiaverdächtiger Geschwindigkeit davon.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (5. August 2022)

Maden im Ausschnitt sind schonmal sehr gut getroffen  In welchen Rastalocken landete denn der Rest der Maden, oberhalb oder unterhalb ihrer Figur?


----------



## jochen68 (6. August 2022)

Zu dem Thema kann ich nur nebenbei darauf hinweisen, dass es auf vielen Gewässern wie Bundeswasserstrassen (inbesondere Kanäle etc.) eine Fahrordnung gibt. Diese verpflichtet z. B. wie auf den Straßen zum Rechtsfahren. Das wissen viele Angler nicht und meinen, dass absichtlich oder fahrlässig in die Angel gefahren wird ("Der ganze Kanal frei und die fahren hier auf meiner Seite!" Für Ruderer kann es z. B. lebensgefährlich werden, auf der falschen Seite oder Mitte zu fahren, wenn auf dem Kanal ein Schiff kommt (Rücken zur Fahrtrichtung). In keinem Fall darf die Angel auf Wasserstraßen über das Gewässer ans andere Ufer gelegt und die Schiffahrt behindert werden. Vorrang hat hier immer die Schifffahrt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ist schon lange her, da gingen bei uns mal zwei Angler mit Messern aufeinander los, im Streit um eine vermeintlich gute und angefütterte Stelle. Wurden beide aus dem Verein gefeuert. Ist heute aber kein Problem mehr, da Anfüttern bei uns grundsätzlich verboten ist. Es ist nur ein beschränktes Anfüttern *während* des Angelns erlaubt.


Bist du in einem Hochseeangelverein, oder warum ist es verboten?
Wirklich ekelhaft, sowas.

Petri


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bist du in einem Hochseeangelverein, oder warum ist es verboten?
> Wirklich ekelhaft, sowas.
> 
> Petri


Hallo,

nein, ich lebe und angle in Mittelfranken. Das Anfüttern ist bei uns, im Verein und im Verband, schon seit vielen Jahren verboten, da mit der Anfütterei maßlos übertrieben wurde und dies erstens dem Gewässer schadet und zweitens eben mitunter zu Streitereien geführt hat.
Ich selbst habe, als ich vor Jahrzehnten auch noch mehr auf Karpfen etc. angelte, nie angefüttert, außer eben mal eine Handvoll während des Angelns. Alles andere wäre mir da viel zu umständlich gewesen. Karpfen fing man auch ohne Anfüttern und die paar die ich heute übers Jahr noch fange (Pfannenkarpfen) gehen ebenso ohne Anfüttern. Was ist da ekelhaft? Ekelhaft finde ich, wenn jemand da gleich Eimerweise anfüttert (weswegen es ja auch verboten wurde).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2022)

Es kann schon ekelhaft sein, wenn der eine gerade anfüttert und der andere daneben steht, so dass er vom Futter etwas abbekommt.
Möglicherweise ist das bei bestimmten Angelarten auch verboten oder unerwünscht.
Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Wetterlage an.
Daran, dass neben einem in der genannten Situation ein anderer eimerweise anfüttert, möchte ich gar nicht denken.

Petri


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das die Hintergründe und wer was zuerst wie gemacht hat, mich überhaupt nicht interessieren.* Man kloppt sich nicht als erwachsener Mensch.*


dafür möchte ich am Liebsten 20 Herzchensmilys geben.


----------



## fordprefect (30. August 2022)

Ich hab mich mal als jugendlicher zum Angeln mit dem Auto absetzen lassen, an einer Stelle wo man anders schwer hin kommt; etwas ab vom Schuss an der Grenze zu ner Trinkwasserschutzzone. Ich hab meinen Platz dort angesteuert und stellte fest, dass am gegenüberliegendem Ufer, wo eigentlich Betretungsverbot ist, ein junges Pärchen nackt am Sonnen war. Ich hab dann da angefangen aufzubauen. Der Macker fand das wohl nicht so doll und hat angefangen Steine ins Wasser zu schmeißen. Ich hab versucht das zu ignorieren, hab dann aber irgendwann los gemacht und ne anderen Spot gesucht, den ich dann nicht kannte und der leider Mist war. Tja, der klügere gibt nach.
Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich damals schon nen Handy hatte, vlt. bin ich auch nur nicht in der Situation drauf gekommen. Aber man hätte damals einfach die Polizei rufen sollen. Das hätte für die dann wohl nen Bußgeld gegeben.


----------



## fordprefect (30. August 2022)

Kleiner Nachtrag. Die lokale Verbandszeitschrift kam die Tage. Da gab es nen Beitrag zu nem ähnlich gelagerten Fall. Dachte schon es sei der gleiche Vorfall gewesen. Da haben Welsangler an der Mulde den Fluss komplett abgespannt, sodass Paddler sich dann in den Schnüren verfangen haben. Das eskalierte dann , Zitat, "bis hin zu 'Knüppel aus dem Sack'". Erlaubnisscheine wurden eingezogen und Anzeigen gegen die Angler erstattet.
Ist mir absolut schleierhaft, wie man so drauf sein kann.


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2022)

ja ich bin Angler und auch Bootfahrer gewesen - meine Erfahrung - es gibt bei den Anglern sicher nicht
weniger Idioten als bei den Wassersportlern .
Was den aktuellen Fall betrifft - sicher waren die Bootsfahrer auf Zoff aus sonst hätten sie sich entschuldigt
und wären nicht gelandet . Kanal angeln geht eh nur mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtsnahme - aber die Elbe ist ja dort auch breit genug um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen .


----------

